

GLOBEv1.com - Putting blogs on maps - rayhano
http://globev1.com

======
rayhano
Globe is a travel blogging platform, where users can blog about their travels
(text/pictures/videos), and through auto geo-tagging or manually entering
their location, they simultaneously create a beautiful map to show off to
their friends. We called the project Bella at first, because we wanted to
create something beautiful.

The whole thing is about location. While there are loads of travel blogging
platforms out there already, our USP is that the focus of the site is a map,
and hence the ordering of information is done geographically instead of
chronologically, which makes more sense when you are travelling. If your
friend goes to Peru, the most important thing is not the exact date he went
there, but the fact that it is Peru! And you want to have a look around the
area on a map, and see some other places he went nearby etc... A story and
patterns begin to emerge. Nothing else out there gives you the ability to view
geotagged information in such a beautiful format.

You only really have 2 pages: your dashboard and your blog (other things like
changing your settings and writing blog posts are done in the sidebar). The
dashboard shows all the map routes / blog posts of the people you are
following, with all the newest info at the top, kinda like the facebook news
feed. Your blog page shows just your map route and your blog posts, ordered by
the date you did things on your trip, so it reads like a story.

After you register, you can (read: will be able to) search for your friends
and follow them, which will make their map routes/blog posts appear on your
dashboard. Your friend's map routes/pins will appear in different colours and
overlap each other and hopefully look really cool. To get people started, we
give them a link to a "featured" blog, to see what one looks like.

Feedback would be great. Please send any thoughts to rayhan@globev1.com

